# Cobalt Drive



## blivjc (Apr 19, 2019)

Hi! I need some help from experts here. I build a Cobalt Drive and it seems that everything is okay up to the output of the level pot, but somehow the last op amp stage is not working properly. The signal is good at pin 3, but at pin 2 it is very distorted and weak. I have checked the reference voltage and it was okay. I also checked all the components, but I couldn't figure out what's causing the issue . Any help will be appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## zgrav (Apr 19, 2019)

Here are some other things to think about for your troubleshooting ---

What sound are you getting at pin 6?   
Is what you hear at pin 6 the same thing you get at the output for the jack?   
Is c20 oriented correctly?
Also double check that R21 is the right value.


----------



## blivjc (Apr 19, 2019)

Thank you for your advice! I will definitely try those. By the way, I just noticed that I made mistake on the post I wanted to say that the signal is good at pin 3, but not good at pin 2. Sorry about the confusion.


----------

